# Suspension Fork for 24in bike..Try a SID?



## Big boss man (Jul 8, 2004)

Seems like the RST F1st air is really the only good option for 24in bikes, but they are really hard to find in the states. Has anyone tried using an old rockshox SID 26in and shimming down the travel? May have to rework the damping to compensate for lower air pressures


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

They work great as far as travel goes. The problem is the ones with disc tabs, 63 or 80mm, are much higher than any 24in fork. There's just no easy to way to get them down close to the height of a 24in fork. So you're basically putting the front end of the bike up 2 - 3in.

The original non-disc SID was lower than the disc version 420mm vs 450mm, but you then run into the issue of how to add brakes to it for 24in wheels.


----------



## SactoGeoff (Aug 11, 2017)

Big boss man said:


> Seems like the RST F1st air is really the only good option for 24in bikes, but they are really hard to find in the states. Has anyone tried using an old rockshox SID 26in and shimming down the travel? May have to rework the damping to compensate for lower air pressures


You can call Trailcraft Cycles and they will happily sell you an RST F1rst. They have them in stock.


----------



## RMCDan (Feb 28, 2008)

SactoGeoff said:


> You can call Trailcraft Cycles and they will happily sell you an RST F1rst. They have them in stock.


Will they sell you a Snyper? That would be my preference if I were looking at 24" forks.

bike-discount.de sells the F1rst. Not available until May though: https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/f1rst-air-24-mtb-suspension-fork-51499


----------



## SactoGeoff (Aug 11, 2017)

I believe they would! Give them a call. Although they are on vacation this week.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

I use an old sid fork shortened to 60mm travel on my kids bike.


----------



## Kingfisher2011 (Nov 1, 2011)

There's also the SR Suntour XCR Air. Solid air fork for a kids bike.


----------



## vegasR6 (Oct 15, 2015)

hey guys. I'm also looking for a light weight 24" suspension fork. Just bought my son a Norco Fluid 4.3+ which comes with the SR Suntour XCM fork. The bike is just way heavier than I had anticipated. The RST Snyper looks appealing but the OEM hubs on the Fluid have a 110mm axle. Also, looking into the modified X-Fusion Revel that Spawn uses on their bikes.


----------



## FlowDad (May 29, 2017)

Thinking their must be a reasonable difference between the a-c length when you compare the First and Snyper?

Snyper must be getting close to a 26” 100mm fork.


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

vegasR6 said:


> hey guys. I'm also looking for a light weight 24" suspension fork. Just bought my son a Norco Fluid 4.3+ which comes with the SR Suntour XCM fork. The bike is just way heavier than I had anticipated. The RST Snyper looks appealing but the OEM hubs on the Fluid have a 110mm axle. Also, looking into the modified X-Fusion Revel that Spawn uses on their bikes.


Isn't the 4.3 a 26" fork anyway ???
We have an earlier 24" Fluid and it takes a standard 26" fork and the head tube and geo is adjusted to match. We used a SID... I couldn't find one easily with straight steerer and used a EC on the lower headset that raised it another 12mm but it is still perfectly fine.

Comparing the bike to my trail bike the Geo is practically the same... I stuck and extra 10mm on my shock ... (changed airshaft from 130 to 140) but stick his in front of mine and they are very similar geo.


----------

